# Pro speaker for HT?



## Zene (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: LLT Explained*

Steve/anyone ... I would like to investigate Pro speakers for HT. Obviously their low Xmax limits low F3, but in defense many can go to the limits of Xmax without harm as they can take huge power and built tuff. 
Fb of 15hz to 17hz is not going to happen. With your listening experience can you guess at a tuning value goal that might be acceptable. So far a Fb 25hz looks doable on some. 
Zene


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: LLT Explained*

I'm not quite sure what you are asking about - this question would probably be better suited to its own thread, leaving this one to discuss the LLT concept.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Agree... I've moved it to it's own thread Zene.

Just an observation... I'm not a DIY expert by any means, but it seems to me that the fact that a speaker can handle a lot of power does not necessarily compensate for low xmax.


----------



## Zene (Jan 13, 2007)

Actually it does fall into the LLT category as the tuning frequency is driven much lower (not 15hz - 17hz) than Fs and a big box is needed, just more compensations for Xmax is necessary. I will snoop around and formulate a better question for it's own thin thread. 
Zene


----------

